# Higher Quality, Kimber or STI????



## thercman

If you had to choose a 1911 from either Kimber or STI and the price was the same which would you consider to have a higher quality build? Quality would include, materials used to make the gun, machining, ,accuracy, relabilty, and over all fit and finish.


----------



## Shipwreck

STI is MUCH better than Kimber - oh yea.

While there are tons of Kimber fans, they seem to have a higher % of complaints than some other brands. No gun maker is perfect, but I have felt that buying a Kimber is like rolling the dice a bit..

I had bad luck with one, and I had a friend that tried 3, and none fed hollow points.

STIs are sweet and are a league above Kimber.


----------



## thercman

So what you are saying is that STI's craftsmanship and reliablity etc are a notch above Kimber? Because that's what I want to know. I am trying to avoid the "Ford vs. Chevy" thing here.  No matter what I buy, I look at the quality and try to stay neutral or unbias to the brand name. Although some brands are more synonomous with quality you know what I mean. lol


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes - STI has some real high priced guns too - but they are kinda between Kimber and Nighthawk.


----------



## JeffWard

I agree. I handled a number of STI guns at SHOT. And Nighthawks, and Ed Browns, and others.

STI builds mostly Race-Guns for IPSC/USPSA, but their "basic" 1911 designs are top notch. The Trojan series is very nice, for a good price. Stay away from the Spartan. It's lower-end. The TargetMaster guns are unreal. 1" accuracy at 25yds, guaranteed.

You can get 45s, 40s, 9s... any combo you want, any finish, rail/no-rail, grip choices. STI is a custom gun builder, for near-production gun prices. The problem is finding a distributor. You might have to take a day-trip.

If I buy a 1911, it will be a STI.

Jeff


----------



## Dsig1

I agree with some of what's been said and disagree with some. I have two Kimbers and they are excellent guns. The reason you may hear about more problems with Kimbers than with STI's is that many more people own Kimbers than STI's. There's a much bigger sample size to post complaints. I think the Trojan is on par with upper level Kimbers like the Raptors or Gold Match guns. Definitely stay away from the STI Spartan and their GP6 polygun. If you are looking at a Spartan vs. a Kimber Custom, go with the Kimber. I really like the STI Eagle but they are hard to come by.


----------



## Dsig1

In that $1200+ range, I'd also check out Fusion. Very sweet 1911's.


----------



## GLI45

Without a doubt STI is a step above Kimber. Kimber makes a nice gun, but it's just not at the same level as STI. STI is a much smaller company and doesn't produce nearly as many guns. Because of this each 1911 that comes out of STI's small facility in Georgetown, TX. gets individual attention. All are hand fitted so the tolerences are very tight; they have GREAT triggers; the slide feels like it's on ball bearings; and man are they accurate. I have an STI Eagle in .45acp and a regular shooting buddy of mine has a Kimber. He just ordered a new 1911...and it's an STI.

The only downside, you may have a wait depending on what model you are interested in. I waited 14 weeks for my Eagle, but it was worth it.


----------



## nat04z06

Wow, I may have to start looking for an STI for my next purchase. I'm a huge Kimber fan, but am somewhat new to handguns. After reading this thread, I may have to change my way of thinking.


----------



## thercman

Dsig1 said:


> In that $1200+ range, I'd also check out Fusion. Very sweet 1911's.


If you haven't read my other post, I bought a Fusion! You should have never sent me to their site! LOL :smt083

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18115


----------



## etaoin

I have to add my endorsement for STI. I have the TargetMaster 9mm and I can't believe the quality! The slide is smooth as butter and it's tight -- no rattles when you shake it; you can't feel any play slide-to-frame; lockup is dead on. Absolutely excellent gun and puts the shot right where you aim it. I got mine through Brazos Custom and got their High Performance Package done to it. Awesome in every respect.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Personally I'd take any STI over any Kimber period. They are just better guns

I've bought a bunch of parts off Fusion. They have some excellent stuff.


----------



## thercman

Thanks Guys....


----------



## webdevtj

I live basically in Charlotte, NC where Hyatts Gun shop is.. (Supposed to be one of the biggest and best in the SE). Sent them a facebook msg (yes, they are on facebook) and they told me that pretty much any STI is back ordered until mid to late summer. I was specifically looking for a GP6 (btw why the negative comment about not getting a GP6?) and they are back ordered until Sept. Just thought anyone looking may want to know that. I'm not sure I'm patient enough to wait that long for any gun...

Opinions on the GP6 are welcome. IF there is a forum I've missed related to that model let me know.


----------



## Spokes

I don't care what is picked . You can have problems with any of them. Even the 1911' that sell for $2,500.00 and up.


----------



## submoa

STI are Series 70 based. No firing pin block.

Kimbers have Series II FPBs. This is basically a Swartz device involving small parts that release the FPB in the slide when the grip safety is depressed.

http://www.sightm1911.com/lib/tech/Kimber_SII_FPB.htm

While FPBs are a political requirement for many LEOs, having your life rely on unnecessary small parts that interface between the frame and slide, notably a small MIM pin that can be sheared, seems unnecessary.

My preferences are based on a belief that the reliability of a mechanical device is inversely proportional to its complexity.

Treat your gun with respect and all the safety you need is to keep your number one boogerhook out of the triggerguard. Its worked for hundreds of years with revolvers.


----------



## ECHOONE

+ 1 for STI


----------



## heritage1909

I would go with an STI anyday before a Kimber. The quality is much better.


----------



## heritage1909

I would go with an STI anyday before a Kimber. The quality is much better.
I have a 9mm Guardian. Great CCW. Very accurate!


----------



## Tuefelhunden

STI's are reportedly very nice but to be honest I have never personally seen one. Be nice if some of our local dealers would at least stock 1 or 2 examples for people to get thier hands on. I doubt most buyers who are not 1911 folks even know STI exists. That may be just how STI wants it depending on thier output capabilities. Exclusive by order only for niche clientel. Just a guess. Too bad though for the average Joe like me. I'm curious but not enough to spend north of $1000 sight unseen. Reportedly though they are great guns and a top pick among the serious competition folks. Kimbers I must admit are hit or miss in my limited experience. I've had good ones and bad ones. That safety dodad on the frame bugs me too. Break it and your down. Not cool and not smart. They do have models without that devise however. Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## txgolfer45

STI gets the nod. I own an STI Trojan in 9mm and a Kimber Pro Raptor II in .45ACP. While both are 100% reliable, the fit on the STI is better.


----------



## mnhntr

Sti


----------



## dondavis3

You can find different opinions on any board, but I disagree that STI is better quality than Kimber.

I own a flawless Kimber and have only shot my friends STI, so I'm not and exert on the STI.

Both shot w/o a mishap for me and they handled about the same.

Just my .02

:smt1099


----------



## falchunt

STI _hands down!_

Kimber pistols always look nice and are usually fitted with plenty of bells and whistles, but the fit and guts of the gun just don't compare IMO. STI does a stand up job with their fittings and their triggers out of the box are amazing. Having said that, I do not own either one of these guns, but I have shot several of both makes. STI's for the most part are more accurate and tighter than any other pistol that I have ever handled.

For me, I will take all the pistol and none of the BS....


----------



## hideit

STI is better but not the same price
kimber makes more 45acp's than anybody else


----------



## rx7dryver

STI hands down. Kimber spends their money on marketing and not QC.


----------



## txgolfer45

Definitely STI over Kimber. I own a Kimber Pro Raptor II. My STI Trojan is much smoother. Both are reliable and accurate.


----------

